# SuperSix headset fork install question



## skcihs (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,

I built a SuperSix about a week ago and now have just over 100 miles on it and I have a bit of creaking noise coming from the front end.

This is my first carbon bike, so I'm not really sure what to expect in terms of noises.

I did not use any carbon paste when installing the headset bearings. They just drop right in. 

Should I have used carbon paste, grease or done something different?

Thanks for any help,
Steve


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

Is it creaking all the time or only when you stand up in the pedals or riding over bumps? Could be the handlebar creaking in the stem when you apply pressure if it isn't tighten properly.


----------



## skcihs (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm fairly certain it's not the handlebars.

If I stand in front of the bike and push down, I get the creaking.

I did not use any carbon paste or grease when I installed it. I think it could be the carbon spacers or steer tube.


----------



## skcihs (Feb 20, 2010)

I applied grease to the outer edges of the headset bearings and re-installed, creaking is now gone.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## s4one (Jun 8, 2008)

I also have some creaking when i turn my handlebars to the all the way, maybe i should lube it up? I think it has to do with the cables tightening though


----------



## CrexT (Jul 22, 2013)

Hello, I'm a newbie to the forums,
I also get a creak and sometimes a pop. I get it when I push down and again when on the way up. I also get a creak and click in both directions when I turn the bar to either side. Any new info on this? Has anyone found a crack in the stem or anything like that?
Sorry to raise an old thread and thanks!


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

The creaking/popping could be a few things.
Here is what I would do in order to determine if there is a part failure, or if it just needs adjusting:

1) take apart the whole front of the bike, remove the stem, pull the fork out, pull out the headset bearings.
2) inspect, and clean everything. If nothing is out of specifications, put the whole thing back together, and lube the bearing properly, re-inspect the bearings, and bearing races as I apply grease on them individually.
3) Reassemble the headset, torque to specs, take her out for a ride.

The creaking/popping noise can be many things, dirt in the bearing races, headset not torqued properly. On a supersix, it most than likely can be that its under torqued a bit, if you notice anything out of the ordinary (any stress crack on the steerer tube), DO NOT RIDE IT!. 
Also check the stem, and clean the area where you insert the steerer tube before reassembly.

If everything is ok, and properly assembled, and it still creaks.... it could be something else (try checking the handlebar clamp at the stem, and retorque it properly).


----------



## CrexT (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! Looks like I have some work to do this week. I just fear finding a crack or something like that. :skep:


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

Definitely rule out cable and ferrule noise first before you start the tear down. Sometimes the noise can be from cable housing rubbing each other up front and also from the housing ends creaking inside the frame stops. Also, make sure that the front skewer is properly tightened and the wheel aligned. All are very simple things that you should check initially.


----------



## Diopena1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks trauma for this heads up!.... Definitely look it over as Trauma mentions, before you do the teardown, could save you some time, and headaches


----------

